# 𝗔𝗿𝗲 𝗛𝘂𝗺𝗮𝗻𝘀 𝗡𝗮𝘁𝘂𝗿𝗮𝗹𝗹𝘆 𝗦𝗮𝘃𝗮𝗴𝗲 𝗢𝗿 𝗡𝗮𝘁𝘂𝗿𝗮𝗹𝗹𝘆 𝗖𝗶𝘃𝗶𝗹𝗶𝘇𝗲𝗱�



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Civilized.


----------

